# New Member: Boca Raton, FL.



## NotdeanKane (Oct 1, 2019)

Hi All!

Just joined, and looking forward to sharing and conversing with you all!

I am originally from PA, but moved to Ft. Lauderdale back in the late 70s. Grew up fishing offshore (my brother was a charter boat capt. out of Hillsboro Inlet); however in recent years I made the switch to skinny water fishing.

I was introduced to skiff fishing by the fishing club I belong to, the Sportfishermen of Broward (aka: the SOBs) and last year purchased my first flats boat, a 1979 Mako 18 "Backcountry".

I am really enjoying inshore fishing, and learn so much each trip. I look forward to tapping into the knowledge on this forum and hopefully contributing to the community as I expand my inshore experience!

I mostly fish the waterways of Broward and Palm Beach counties; Chokoloskee; and the Keys when I can get down there.

Tight lines!
Don


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Nice ride!


----------



## NotdeanKane (Oct 1, 2019)

Thanks!!!
Like the name of your boat in your avatar! 

Don


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi nice boat. If your interested there’s another club “Hooked up Again Fishing Club” you can check out on Facebook. We meet on Broward first Tuesday of the month . We are a inshore fishing club most of guys fish choko and flamingo .


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Thanks Don. I named her for a tournament that I had to take off a Sunday from church...so I was "playin' hooky"


----------

